# red beak



## hellize (Jun 3, 2018)

Red beak.

Heat...unbearable heat. The sun rules over the land, scorching it with its blaze of glory. A parched flock of grasshoppers diligently devouring the dried up grass are the only signs of life far and wide.
Only silence accompanies the heat.
An ancient gallows stands in the middle of nowhere. A memento to the law's far reaching hand. Its once proud, yellow wood turned to grey long time ago, under the suns relentless burning assault. Since eons it have been the last way point, before they met their maker, to many thieves and rascals who thought that coin could be earned in a faster way too.
The lonely gallows wasn't really alone this time either. A quiet rouge relaxed his neck in the grasp of the gallows loop, swinging slowly in the hot, windless ether like a giant pendulum trying to measure eternity.
A crow disturbed the peaceful scenery, as it landed on the gallows arm with a loud wing clatter. The bird looked down examining the strange, dangling fruit of the dead tree and driven by its hunger, leaped onto the shoulder of the poor fellow. Its courage was just enough to taste it, denting its razor sharp beak into the right eyeball.
It was pleasantly salty, just as he liked it, but the bird couldn't finish its meal, since the cadaver suddenly jerked itself, frightening the crow away. The man's newly regained senses violently drove its limbs back and forth till he found the hidden knife at its back. With great difficulty cut the rope and dropped to the ground like a sack of potates.
Good thing that the hangman was his mate, but too bad that the damn crow came with a feast in mind.

The knife is 21.5 cm long. The blade is 10.5 cm long 3.2 cm wide and 5 mm thick at its base, which gets gradually thinner till the tip. I forged it of 5160, 1.2516 and L6 steels, with about 200 layers.
Its handle is made of antler, padouk and wenge, with iron accessories.
The sheath is made of thick cowhide.

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 3, 2018)

Eye see you're writing again, cheerio matey! :doublethumbsup:

Love the shape, pattern, and choice of materials! Is it takedown construction, i.e. you can unscrew the buttcap and remove the handle? Is it designed as a hunting knife?


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 3, 2018)

Aye.. you spun a good yarn! Been admiring your work.


----------



## hellize (Jun 4, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Eye see you're writing again, cheerio matey! :doublethumbsup:
> 
> Love the shape, pattern, and choice of materials! Is it takedown construction, i.e. you can unscrew the buttcap and remove the handle? Is it designed as a hunting knife?



Yeah, I had no choice. Some people demanded the story!  
Well, it is designed to cut stuff  hunting choirs included.
No, it is a solid construction. You can only take it apart with a hammer.


----------



## hellize (Jun 4, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> Aye.. you spun a good yarn! Been admiring your work.



Thank you very much!


----------

